# !!!! PLEASE HELP - LOST DOG IN KENT !!!!



## 94278 (May 1, 2005)

My brother who lives in kent has a 16 year old dog who went missing on Monday - he has a website http://www.lucydog.info/ telling you more about her and with pictures of what she looks like. 
I am so hoping someone from the Kent area may well spot her and help him out here.  
She is a timid dog so if anyone does spot her they will need to use the soflty softly approach to get her to come, and i would think a tasty morsel of food would go down quite well too!! 
Please if you can help us to find Lucy that would be great. 
Thanks for reading this


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

*Lucy*

Hi Michelle - having lost a dog myself I know exactly what you're going through - you feel so helpless. Lucy will reappear, she's probably closer than you think dogs don't tend to wander too far.

All the best and let us know when you've got her back.

D&J


----------



## 94278 (May 1, 2005)

D &J, thanks for the words of encouragement, they mean alot. Mark has been walking round his local area looking for Lucy. He lives on a farm and so that is the only place he ever walked her, apparently shes a bit dense and not too good with roads (she became his after he found her dumped at the side of a motorway years ago) so he always stuck very close to home. 
He even resorted to warming up her dinner out in his garden in the hope that she would smell it and find her way back. Her sight is now failing and she is finding it harder to walk, what with being 16 and having the heart condition. 
He has been in contact with local vets and rescue centres and has put posters up in local villages too, so heres hoping someone will have some news for him soon - even if it is bad news, i think its the knowing nothing thats the hardest part.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Do hope Lucy is back home very soon - can't imagine what your brother is going through. Has he thought of putting some information on www.doglost.co.uk - this will alert people in the local area to be on the lookout.

I shall be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 94278 (May 1, 2005)

Thankyou so much for that - i have just checked out the link and Lucy is on there, so heres hoping she will be found.
One good thing is coming from all of this, I am making a good list of sites to add to my favorites so i can hopefully return the favour of looking for someone elses lost dog!!!
I will keep you all posted on whether poor Lucy does turn up.


----------

